# N. Florida Gathering is Now an Official SMF Event



## TulsaJeff (Feb 5, 2011)

In case you haven't heard, Jerry (pineywoods) has been organizing a gathering for 4 years in north Florida on a large tract of land that he owns and this coming April will make the 5th such event. after seeing the growth that it has enjoyed and the way that it is handled, I have asked Jerry if we could make it an SMF official event.

SMF will co-sponsor the event and I will be there to take pictures, shoot some video and to hang the official SMF banner.

This will not change the way it is run and Jerry is still the man in charge.. this just means that in future events, we may be able to get companies to sponsor the event with prizes, equipment for use at the event and perhaps even logo t-shirts, hats, etc..

This year looks to be the biggest one yet and that is a testament to the way it is organized and run and all of the people that pitch in to make it an event that is worthy of being dubbed "SMF Official".

I am extremely excited about the event and I hope all of you are too. I would like to meet as many of you as possible and if you can find a way to make it happen then I think you will be very glad that you did.

Here is the main thread for the event:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100174/n-fl-gathering-v


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks Jeff you da man!!! We have been fortunate to have had Sumosmoke helping from the very first Gathering and a very good core group that has helped it grow each time. I must admit the first one with just Sumosmoke, ShooterRick and I with some of our spouses in attendance made us wonder but each one has been bigger and hopefully better than the last and we look forward to that trend continuing. With the help of SMF and our family of members we look for that trend to continue.

I would like to take the opportunity to invite each and every member of SMF to attend it doesn't matter where your from or how long you've been a member you are more than welcome.


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 5, 2011)

This is definitely great news, and will be a true pleasure to meet ya, Jeff! You'll love the land, and the whole sha-bang!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 5, 2011)

Gonna have to start working on one for the West Coast too. May have to wait until I am retired next year but I am going to commit to make it happen here too. I dont have the space that Jerry does but I will start looking real soon.


----------



## eman (Feb 5, 2011)

It's not hard to host a gathering , Just need space and food.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 6, 2011)

Well I have to give out big CONGRATULATIONS has to go out to Jerry and his wife Karen for they have built quite the Gathering. I have had the pleasure to attend a few of theses Gathering and with then help of (sumosmoke) Laurel, Shooter Rick & Sandy, Brian (Grouper sandwich) you guys/gals have help to really put this thing on the map. So I'll be there again as usual and plan on having another great time and look forward to meeting alot of the new folks and you to Jeff.


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 7, 2011)

COOL BEANS YALL....


----------

